# ما هو الفرق بين الايسو 9000 و 9001 و 9002 و 9003



## abu mohamed (11 نوفمبر 2006)

هل من مساعده فى ايجاد الفرق بين 

الايسو 9000 و 9001 و 9002 و 9003


----------



## mahmoud amer (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*رد*

أن المواصفات التي ذكرت قد ألغيت وحلت محلها مواصفة الأيزوا 9001:2000
والمواصفات الملغاة هي مجموعة مواصفات الايزوا 9000:1994
وهي كالتالي :
الايزوا 9000:94 مصتلحات وتعاريف
الايزوا 9001 متطلبات تأكيد الجودة للموسسات التي تمتلك تصاميم لمنتجاتها
الايزوا 9002 متطلبات تأكيد الجودة للمؤسسات التي لا تمتلك التصاميم وليس من عمليها التصميم الهندسي أو غيرة
الايزوا 9003 متطلبات الفحص والتفتيش
ويذكر أن متطلبات الايزوا 9001 هي عشرين بند أو نقطة
وهناك الأيزوا 9004 الدليل التطبيقي لمواصفة الأيزوا

أما الأيزوا 9000 لسنة 2000
الايزوا 9000 سنة 2000 عبارة مصتلحات وتعاريف.
الايزوا 9001 سنة 2000 عبارة عن متطلبات نظام إدارة الجودة.
الايزوا 90004 سنة 2000 الدليل التطبيقي لمواصفة 9001 سنة 2000


----------



## abu mohamed (12 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكرك اخى mahmoud amer 

وفقك الله


----------



## abu mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى محمود هل يوجد سايت بالانجليزيه يشرح هاذه الفروق


----------



## صناعة المعمار (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مرحبا بك اخي ...... اليك هذا الرابط سيفيدك ان شاء الله قدمه سابقا الأخ م. ماهر (Eng-Maher )جزاه الله كل خير

http://www.tuev.at/deutsch/download/iso_9004.pdf


----------



## abu mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكِ اختى المشرفة و فى الاخ eng maher


----------



## بيت لحم (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع ...والله كنت ابحث عنه من فترة


----------



## s214149 (16 نوفمبر 2006)

the qality subject is so wide and has applications every where...


----------



## tareq alshamaa (27 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ربيع عصام (27 نوفمبر 2006)

اريد ان اؤكد ان المواصفة 9003 هي للمؤسسات والمنظمات التي تقدم الخدمات للزبائن وليس لديها منتجات تقليدية ويمكن ان تشمل هذه المؤسسات 
الخدمات المصرفية 
الخدمات الفندقية 
صناعة البرامجيات 
مؤسسات المجتمع المدني ( الاحزاب والجمعيات )
مؤسسات التعليم والتدريب 
......الخ


----------



## احمد كامل عاشور (30 نوفمبر 2006)

شهادة الايزو كيف الحصول عليها با النسبه الى مصنع طلاء


----------



## mohammad19692002 (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*لمن يريد الحصول على شهادة الايزو Iso لمصنعة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكر الاخوة والاخوات الزملاء القائمين على هذا المنتدى وجزاه الله خيرا لانهم يساعدون يإيصال المعلومة لطالبة بالشكل الصحيح ونطلب من حضراتكم المزيد من العلم وفقنا ووفقكم الله جميعا 
الاخ : احمد كامل عاشور
الزملاء لكل من يريد الحصول على شهادة الايزو ISO لمصنعة او منشأته الصناعية نستطيع مساعدتكم للحصول على هذه الشهادة وفي فترة بسيطة جدا انشاء الله اذا طبقت النقاط المهمه والمقبولة . فأنشاء الله سوف تحصل المؤسسة الصناعية على هذه الشهادة

الي الاخوة والاخوات المهندسين والذين يرقبون بحصول على معلومات فنية عن اللحام بجميع فروعة وتخصصاته والذين يواجهون اي صعوبة لفهم اي معلومة تخص لحام 
ARC WELDING & MIGMAG WELDING & TIG WELDING حيث إننا وبحمد الله مؤهلين لعمليات الاشراف الهندسي على جميع وصلات اللحام وعيوب اللحام بجميع انواعه ولدينا رخصة دولية بذلك من الاتحاد الاوروبي 

شكرا للجميع وفقنا ووفقكم الله تعالى
اخوكم/م/ محمد


----------



## احمد كامل عاشور (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*مساعده جزاكم الله خير*

ارجو منكم افادتنا بموضوع اللحام والعيوب وايضا تكنلوجيا تصنيع الجملونات والكرفانات با الرسم الهندسي والشرح المفصل اعينوني اعانكم الله


----------



## mohammad19692002 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

حضرة الاخ الفاضل احمد عاشور 
ممكن اخباري اي نوع من اللحام تريد شرح وافي عنه لان اللحام انواع كثيرة فارجو تحديد النوعية التي تريد الاستفسار عنها واي نوع من السماكات تريد الاستفسار عنه ...
اما بخصوص التصنيع والجمالونات ممكن تبعث لي اي ميلك ابعث لحضرتك بعض التصاميم 

مع الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوة والاخوات الله يحفظكم
م/ محمد


----------



## mgameel (3 ديسمبر 2006)

مع الشكر الجزيل لجميع الاخوة والاخوات الله يحفظكم


----------



## احمد كامل عاشور (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز ابو محمد اشكرك جدا لاهتمامك با الموضوع نوعية اللحام الخاص با الجملونات والكرفانات هياكل الحديد وماهي الطريقه الافضل والتصاميم ان امكن وشكرا لك يا اخي اميلي هو aaabbb_u*********** اخوك احمد كامل عاشور


----------



## احمد كامل عاشور (4 ديسمبر 2006)

****** اميلي يا اخي العزيز
اخوك احمد كامل عاشور يا ابو محمد الغالي


----------



## احمد كامل عاشور (4 ديسمبر 2006)

مهندس محمد اخي العزيز لحام الجملونات والكرفانات الهياكل وبعض التصاميم حفظك الله ورعاك


----------



## kadhum (24 أكتوبر 2007)

mohammad19692002 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكر الاخوة والاخوات الزملاء القائمين على هذا المنتدى وجزاه الله خيرا لانهم يساعدون يإيصال المعلومة لطالبة بالشكل الصحيح ونطلب من حضراتكم المزيد من العلم وفقنا ووفقكم الله جميعا
> الاخ : احمد كامل عاشور
> الزملاء لكل من يريد الحصول على شهادة الايزو ISO لمصنعة او منشأته الصناعية نستطيع مساعدتكم للحصول على هذه الشهادة وفي فترة بسيطة جدا انشاء الله اذا طبقت النقاط المهمه والمقبولة . فأنشاء الله سوف تحصل المؤسسة الصناعية على هذه الشهادة
> ...


 
الاخ استاذ محمد المحترم
نرجو فائدتنا بمعلومات عن اللحام بجميع فروعة مع التقدير


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوان فادوك جزاك الله خير


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (4 ديسمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل اول رابط مش شغال ارجو الافاده


----------



## smssms (12 يوليو 2011)

شهادة الايزو كيف الحصول عليها با النسبه الى مصنع حديد
شكرا


----------



## ربيع عصام (13 يوليو 2011)

ارجو افادتي بادوات او تقنيات توثيق اجراءات العمل الخاصة بانظمة ادارة الجودة باستخدام المخططات الانسيابية 

مع التقدير


----------

